# Abraj Al Mamzar



## PaulMcD (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all, anyone have any details on the Emirates Accommodation here? Being offered a 3b apartment there and trying to get a feel for the accommodation and local area etc. Grateful for any info/pictures etc. Ive had a look around and can only find limited info. relatively new build etc etc

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

PaulMcD said:


> Hi all, anyone have any details on the Emirates Accommodation here? Being offered a 3b apartment there and trying to get a feel for the accommodation and local area etc. Grateful for any info/pictures etc. Ive had a look around and can only find limited info. relatively new build etc etc
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

You will have to be a lot more specific as there are numerous buildings known as Emirates accommodation. I live in Garhoud near Irish village and they have 5-6 buildings there. They also have some in Al qusais, and also in Tecom.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's in the middle of nowhere.

Ok, not quite true. But it is on the clear opposite side of Dubai from where the western expats generally live and about as far as you can get from Dubai Marina without hitting Sharjah).

The bad news, beyond what's already mentioned, is that you will be gobsmacked by the traffic. Every day. 

The good news is that you'll be forced to see the more traditional/lively/characterful parts of Dubai. And there's a halfway decent beach near you.



PaulMcD said:


> Hi all, anyone have any details on the Emirates Accommodation here? Being offered a 3b apartment there and trying to get a feel for the accommodation and local area etc. Grateful for any info/pictures etc. Ive had a look around and can only find limited info. relatively new build etc etc
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Paul


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> It's in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Ok, not quite true. But it is on the clear opposite side of Dubai from where the western expats generally live and about as far as you can get from Dubai Marina without hitting Sharjah).
> 
> ...


Just saw the title of this thread....Doh!


----------

